

Google Wave video leaked internal data at 33min43s - farnulfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_UyVmITiYQ#t=33m43s

======
farnulfo
Machine ressources

* Frontends: 5 machines per x users

* User DB : 30 machines per x users

* Conversation DB : 10 machines per x users

* Backend servers : 5 machines per x users

* GFS storage : 100 machines per x users

Total 150 machines per x users

------
growt
I think that might have been intentional, since no real data got leaked (you
have no clue what x is, so its useless).

~~~
farnulfo
I don't think. There is also data about how many peolple is working on it. See
this pic : <http://twitpic.com/69s1t/full>

40.5 SEs, 2 UI, 3 PM, 5 TEST, 5 SRES, 2 managers

SE : System engineer, PM : Product Manager. Don't know what is SRES.

------
lastkarrde
Document is titled 'Google Wave Overview' ?

